# Accucraft 13Ton open shay upgrade?



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,
I just finished work on an Accucraft 13Ton open shay that I picked up on eBay at a good price.










Also found a prototype picture.











First I dismembered it. The brass screws are really tiny.
Since I wanted it to smoke I tried unsuccessfully to take apart the smoke stack. I ended up cutting off the top and then bored out the thinner part to accommodate an LGB smoke unit. The top of the unit I glued to the base of the wider top and the unit slides into the base.










The speaker fit under the cab. I used the existing wiring for the track power feed but disconnected the light. New wiring for smoke, head light and speaker were inserted.










The ESU Loksound XL V4.0 was installed in the water bunker. I had to cut out the floor of the bunker.










I didn,t like the look of the existing wood (almost like bamboo), so I cut my own.
Looks better to me.










I also added a cab light.










Test rum on my stand. The closest sound I could find was from a german Kittel steam car. The Bachman shay sound doesn't fit for a small 2 cylinder shay.






TOM


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom great looking engine and nice upgrades. Thanks for posting picture.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice looking shay, I have one myself. Your sound set-up work out well. 

Andrew


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Another short video*

Hi again,






You can see my vineyards at the end of the video.

TOM


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom SWEET looking engine.


----------

